# It’s Christmas !! What’d you Boys’n Girls get to show off?



## David Hill (Dec 25, 2018)

I’ll start— new Ellsworth Pro 1/2 in bowl gouge— replaces one I broke!
And location of another tree that needs rehoming.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas David! My buddy gave me this shirt:


 

And Nikki gave me a chocolate sawblade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2018)

Wont open anything till 3 when everyone gets here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Wont open anything till 3 when everyone gets here...



We do 4 different groups:

Friends on Christmas Eve night
Just the 3 of us Christmas morning 
My whole family this afternoon 
In-laws this weekend 

We have a week of festivities!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2018)

Tony said:


> We do 4 different groups:
> 
> Friends on Christmas Eve night
> Just the 3 of us Christmas morning
> ...


We are getting ready for 22 for dinner. My personal elf is hard at work. She gets more excited than the grankids.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 25, 2018)

I miss having the big family get together. After my mom and granny passed away, we just sort of drifted apart. The kids just left. If I didn't have to work, I would take a nap. Opened gifts, I fixed breakfast, we sat around and then the kids left to go to other side of their families. I got a dust collector, pyrography pen kit, 4 big packs of sandpaper and some other really cool gifts not related to woodworking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I miss having the big family get together. After my mom and granny passed away, we just sort of drifted apart. The kids just left. If I didn't have to work, I would take a nap. Opened gifts, I fixed breakfast, we sat around and then the kids left to go to other side of their families. I got a dust collector, pyrography pen kit, 4 big packs of sandpaper and some other really cool gifts not related to woodworking.



That happened to us also. We built that room to show off what we did-plaster- and to start family tradition. Now we are ma,pa, and grandparents. There will be 4 generations here. Mother is 88. Oldest kid 39, oldest gkid 17 youngest is 2....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 25, 2018)

Way to go Mike. Merry Christmas and enjoy your day with the family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 25, 2018)

got an ancestry dna kit, guess i'll know the identity of the mailman now lol

a friends took one, got a new dad and 2 new sisters in the deal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2018)

I got a twelve pack of white T-shirts and a grill brush... I’m going to try to be better next year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 25, 2018)

For the last 3 days we’ve had ..10 adult guests ..kids and mates ... 5 grandkids.. ages 3 months to 13 ... 9 extra indoor dogs to add to our 5 ..
Been kind of a mad house .. but we love it ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2018)

We won't open any gifts until after dinner tonight. We dont really do gift exchanges in out family. It's more about family time with us. I do the cooking for the family as my gift to them, it's something I love to do. Betty and I will exchange gifts with each other though, and of course she will give gifts to the kids, you cant stop a mom. Lol. And after dinner I got a bunch of scratch off lottery tickets for everyone just for fun. A family that scratches together...........

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2018)

Tony said:


> Merry Christmas David! My buddy gave me this shirt:
> View attachment 157617
> 
> And Nikki gave me a chocolate sawblade!
> View attachment 157618


Uh Tony that blade looks dull!! Send it to me for sharpening and I'll get it back to you refurbished!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hunting sure good last night.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 25, 2018)

vegas urban lumber said:


> got an ancestry dna kit, guess i'll know the identity of the mailman now lol
> 
> a friends took one, got a new dad and 2 new sisters in the deal



Since law enforcement will have access on demand to your DNA test results, it would be best to consider whether you really want to take it. Lots of crimes are being solved by police using DNA tests results from these kits. And insurance companies can check to see if you have any genes which pre-dispose you to certain diseases. The results are not privately held, in other words, and I have heard that 23 & Me has a deal with insurance companies to share results. There is no Federal regulation in this market so be careful. Washington Post did an article on this not long ago.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 25, 2018)

I got a Makita electric chainsaw to replace an old one I got when we lived in Europe many years ago. Now I won't have to run a 220v extension cord all over the place. Anyone need a 220v 25 meter long extension cord with Europe plugs?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 25, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Since law enforcement will have access on demand to your DNA test results, it would be best to consider whether you really want to take it. Lots of crimes are being solved by police using DNA tests results from these kits. And insurance companies can check to see if you have any genes which pre-dispose you to certain diseases. The results are not privately held, in other words, and I have heard that 23 & Me has a deal with insurance companies to share results. There is no Federal regulation in this market so be careful. Washington Post did an article on this not long ago.



never committed or intended to commit crimes where DNA would be used. we are all screwed because our DNA is only a very small part off habits/buying tendencies/internet searches and a slew of other things tracked by gov't, insurance and law enforcement. If i order pet food or junk food on line they know what pet i have and that i'm still fat. we can't escape the digital age. unless you're off the grid the reams of data held by others/used by others will continue to grow.

we are all truly f'd

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 25, 2018)

You're right, Trev. I bought a new hunting rifle from Henry last year and I've been getting pop-up ads on my computer from Henry ever since. No privacy at all. If the government knows everything about all of us, why are there so many people living here illegally? What do they know about staying undercover that we don't?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 25, 2018)

A Cartridge in a Pear Tree

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2018)

Ok, I got some bicycle tools and a cool newspaper boy carrier bag for my schwinn heavy duti! One of the tools that looks like a channel lock plier is for seating tires, makes it much easier to get them to seat straight. And the other tool is for removing and installing schwinn kickstands. And a mustache and beard trimmer.

Bicycle tools are cool.


 This is going to look so cool hanging on my paper boy heavy duti bike.


 For face maintenance.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 25, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> You're right, Trev. I bought a new hunting rifle from Henry last year and I've been getting pop-up ads on my computer from Henry ever since. No privacy at all. If the government knows everything about all of us, why are there so many people living here illegally? What do they know about staying undercover that we don't?


liberal govt wants them here, undermines republican values, changes voting demographics in their favor and supports calls for more taxes to take care of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2018)

vegas urban lumber said:


> liberal govt wants them here, undermines republican values, changes voting demographics in their favor and supports calls for more taxes to take care of them



I agree with this statement- 25 yrs in biz, I watched the problem escalate and be overlooked by state Gov. on a ever increasing basis. Now the far left cities and states- Sanctuary Cities boldly and openly ignore the federal immigration laws. Something-somewhere has to change-JMO-This path is not sustainable.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 26, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 157675


Marc made out like a big dawg!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 26, 2018)

@Wildthings you beat me to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2018)

I bought an 039 engine replacement ($103.00) for my Stihl chainsaw for my wife to give me. Granted, no surprise, but looked good under the tree and for the kid to see Ma still loves me.... well put it in yesterday and set the flywheel gap today. Sounds good but need to adjust the idle. Cheaper than $600 for a new one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ClintW (Dec 29, 2018)

My brother made me a wooden 6 pack holder. He used the chainsaw for most of it. And said there are some crotchets and rounds left for me to take at his place 



 
And I made myself some new tools rests from some scrap laying around. First time welding in 5 years. Had to practice a bit with the stick to relearn how to make a good puddle and get good penetration.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 29, 2018)

A Ron Brown texturing tool, a digital caliper that does mm, decimal AND FRACTIONS (woo hoo), an autoswitch that turns a shop vac on and off with the band saw, and the port for the bottom cover for the hose, a new dust collector contraption for the midi lathe that connects to the big dust collector (old one died.) And a new iPad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2018)

@sbwertz you did good, cleaned up if you'll excuse the pun, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 30, 2018)

I was given the privilege of buying my wife a bunch of cloths from Talbots, Chico's and Macy's, and jewelry from a locally owned family shop. Her smile was my gift.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 30, 2018)

My blind turners at the Arizona center for the blind cleaned up, too. I have one blind and two visually impaired turners who just got their own lathes. Through the generosity of many wood turners, they each now have 4 jaw chucks (the Taig $20 ones) jacob's chucks (none of them have a drill press) lathe pen press inserts, a bunch of chisels, and a set of carbide tools made by my husband and I, and a bunch of pen kits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 30, 2018)

sbwertz said:


> My blind turners at the Arizona center for the blind cleaned up, too. I have one blind and two visually impaired turners who just got their own lathes. Through the generosity of many wood turners, they each now have 4 jaw chucks (the Taig $20 ones) jacob's chucks (none of them have a drill press) lathe pen press inserts, a bunch of chisels, and a set of carbide tools made by my husband and I, and a bunch of pen kits.


Sharon, I learned a long time ago to not underestimate the skills of people with physical challenges. Still, I'm have a hard time understanding how a person without vision can safely be a woodturner. Can you add a little more information? Impressive is a major understatement.


----------

